# swm setup help?



## troy9173 (May 16, 2008)

I just hooked up a slimline 5 dish. I have two lines running into my basement. I have a HR22 in my bedroom and livingroom. I want dual tuners and I want to run only one line to each HR22. What do I need to do this?
Thanks
Troy


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

You need this.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You need to replace the LNB assembly with a SWM LNB plus a power inserter. You will then need one coax running into the house feeding a splitter which will have one line feeding each HR22. As an alternative to the SWM LNB, you could run 4 lines from your LNB to a SWM-8 Multiswitch plus power supply.


----------



## troy9173 (May 16, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Do I need a power supply at each DVR?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

troy9173 said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Do I need a power supply at each DVR?


No. The Power Inserter (PI) is used to supply power back to the SWiM-LNB or the SWiM-8.

- Merg


----------



## eharvill (Dec 2, 2007)

Figured I would ask a question here instead of starting a new thread.

I'm looking to upgrade to a SWM setup and purchase a new HR24. I assume I would be better off doing this myself rather than having D* quote me a price and send someone out to do something I am capable of handling. I'm also interested in MRV, but that looks like a substantial cost sink with all the DECA crap required and it might be possible with good old ethernet anyway. 
I've read a million post and looked at dozens of diagrams already; it's enough to make one's head explode. Some friendly advice and recommendations would be much appreciated. Hopefully the picture is sufficient. Thanks...


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> You need this.


But you don't need to pay that for it. I got mine on ebay for 60 bucks with free shipping.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

"eharvill" said:


> Figured I would ask a question here instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade to a SWM setup and purchase a new HR24. I assume I would be better off doing this myself rather than having D* quote me a price and send someone out to do something I am capable of handling. I'm also interested in MRV, but that looks like a substantial cost sink with all the DECA crap required and it might be possible with good old ethernet anyway.
> I've read a million post and looked at dozens of diagrams already; it's enough to make one's head explode. Some friendly advice and recommendations would be much appreciated. Hopefully the picture is sufficient. Thanks...


I'm not the expert here, I only learn from them, but it looks about right to me.

I preferred to do it myself mostly because I hate service calls, but it might be cheaper to have them do it all.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

eharvill said:


> Figured I would ask a question here instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade to a SWM setup and purchase a new HR24. I assume I would be better off doing this myself rather than having D* quote me a price and send someone out to do something I am capable of handling. I'm also interested in MRV, but that looks like a substantial cost sink with all the DECA crap required and it might be possible with good old ethernet anyway.
> I've read a million post and looked at dozens of diagrams already; it's enough to make one's head explode. Some friendly advice and recommendations would be much appreciated. Hopefully the picture is sufficient. Thanks...


What you got shown there is correct. For hooking up your Broadband DECA, your best way to do that is to use the non-used second line that is currently going to your HR20. Hook that up to the Broadband DECA and use the ethernet cable that is currently going to the HR20.

As an aside, you are looking at least at $80+ for the DECAs and PI, plus you would still need to get the SWiM-8, PI, BSF, and splitter. You might want to see what DirecTV can do for you as the current cost is $199. Also, if you used DirecTV, they would swap out your D11 for a D12 so you wouldn't need a SWiM-8 and would have a SWiM-LNB installed, which means that you would only have one line running down the outside of your house instead of 4.

- Merg


----------

